# Motorhomefacts scott kelby worldwide photowalk rally



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Tina and Glen, Mavis and Ray, Chris and John, Shona, Daniel, Jessica and I all took part in this worldwide event yesterday.

1,100 cities around the world took part in this 3rd Annual World Wide Photo Walk rally, and by last night more than 31,000 photographers around the world will have collectively have taken literally millions of photos as part of their local Photo Walks, MHF took more than their share, in the album below there are over 500 :lol: :lol:

We all got into the Rothwell Explorer and travelled the 10 miles to Cleethorpes. We dropped off at the cleethorpes coastligh trailway and took the 15in gauge heritage light railway trip for the nearly 1 mile ride through the coastal front at Cleethorpes see http://www.cleethorpescoastlightrailway.co.uk/

Getting out at the leisure centre we then headed back to the Oriental Express to have a slap up Indian or Chinese or in some cases both :lol: :lol:

Getting back to the studio we then enjoyed a projected digital show of the images.

This morning we are heading off for a stroll through the countryside

stew



























































































More pics - click here


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: motorhomefacts scott kelby worldwide photowalk rally*



artona said:


> This morning we are heading off for a stroll through the countryside


Stew,

What time are you all there till today?

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

Probably only for an hour or so more mate

stew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Looks like a*

Looks like a brilliant time was had by all!

Wish I could have found time. Was too busy extended the driveway and gardening!

Glad you enjoyed it.

Great Photos.

TM


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Just a quick post to say a huge thank you to Stew and Shona for their hospitality.

As usual there was plenty to do and see and lots of laughs and fun in the doing. Even the dogs had fun making new friends and entertaining us with their antics. 

We can't wait for the next one

Tina & Glenn


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Stew and Shona thank you so much for the fun of this weekend we have enjoyed the company and the rally so much with everybody.
We are just home after delivering Daniel (your son) to his house he has been very well behaved :wink: 
Thanks to Tina and Glen for your company Thursday and for all the dog training our Louis has come back a different dog :lol: 
thanks to Norman and Sandra for the party last night and the drive to sleep on :wink: 

Aspin-- Dougie if I missed you I will be so unhappy i would loved to have met you in person  
Once again thanks to everyone involved it was a great weekend.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We had a great time. The actual photo walk was good fun and we really enjoyed meeting everyone too. Great hospitality from Stew and Shona, and it was lovely to meet Jessica and Daniel. As on the previous two rallies we've been on we also had lots of practical help, advice and information from those with much more experience than us (We have already ordered the LEDs). To top it all we had a really enjoyable walk on Sunday morning, photos of the lovely countryside attached.

So thanks everyone, hope to see you again.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Guys!
Chris and I have uploaded our fave pix onto the world-wide photo walk site. Just one day left to do this!
Thanks everyone for a super weekend, especially Shona and Stew for being such wonderful hosts. Glenn I've ordered the LEDs from Hong Kong, but Daniel I've forgotten what 'back voltage' means.
John


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi John we have loaded ours tonight and also we have bought the LED's from Homg Kong as well.
Daniel is back in Canterbury as we bought him home.
We did enjoy the Rally wish we were doing it again this week :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hopefully clare and Tina/glen will get their entries in and then I will be asking MHF members to pick the winner  

stew


----------

